# Delta_Blues



## Delta_Blues (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking for top Amp tech in Edmonton AB that can guarantee and do these procedures for my Silver Face Twin Reverb, #047944G, Speaker A979173. INSTRUCTIONS: Ok buddy for your tech

replace all carbon comp resistors with Takman versions from http://www.partsconnexion.com/
you can get all your 1/2 watt and 1 watt resistors there, the Takman resistors are deadly awesome and very tight tolerance 2% carbon film made in Japan a true audiophile quality carbon film the only ones I use. 

For the bigger bleeder resistors in the power supply use the mills types 1%. I have had great success using this combination and customers are always pleased. Whatever you do at all cost avoid metal films in the signal path, the Takman should have every value you need.

I can't see your chassis but if it follows most other fender amps I have worked on you will find quite a few axial caps in the thing, don't cheap out and use radials use the right stuff and look into the usual Sprague atom types but also consider F&T have no fear bumping up the capacitance ie: 50uf bumped to 100uf no problem higher voltage rating is desired.

yank all the ceramic disc caps and film caps, stick with Sprague orange drops for films and silver mica for the tiny value disc caps. Sprague OD caps for some reason just sound best in Guitar amps don't ask me why. They are very robust and don't go leaky too often.

I have also noticed huge results when using shielded wire from input to amp, and amp to speaker. connect sheild at both points to the amp only and not the input jack or speaker.

try to run all grounds to one main point in chassis via heavy gauge wire added in along chassis "Starr Ground" if any questions please ask. 

The site I mention is full of the good stuff, ohh yeah run the bias 5mv hot and get some serious crunch.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Give "C4 Sound Works" a call. Chuck Frank 780-478-8160 He's the man in Edmonton (IMO)


----------



## Delta_Blues (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you very much bro. it's appreciated. I will give it a go.:smile-new:


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Delta_Blues said:


> Whatever you do at all cost avoid metal films in the signal path.


Any comments on this Techs?


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Shielded wire from the amp to the speaker?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Delta_Blues said:


> I have also noticed huge results when using shielded wire from ......amp to speaker.
> *Connect shield at* *both points to the amp only* and not ..... speaker.


*Where *do you connect the shield at both points *at the amp. *
I assume you have 2 shielded wires gong to the speaker?

I am really lost with this.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

NEVER use shielded wire from amp to speaker!!!! Mostly for two reasons. One the capacitance created between the inner wire and the shield. The longer the wire, the more capacitance along it. Second most shielded wire is not sufficient to run high current. Besides, line noise is not going to be a problem on the speaker wire therefore it's not needed. If it was, amp builders would have done it ages ago....


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> NEVER use shielded wire from amp to speaker!!!!


For sure. I wonder if that was a typo by the OP.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Yikes. Why would you want to do these things and why would you trust this persons opinion?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

If he goes to see Chuck he should get some better advice. Chuck will set him straight.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Delta_Blues said:


> INSTRUCTIONS: Ok buddy for your tech
> e-mail me @ [email protected] Thank you


I am assuming that Delta_Blues is someone named Ralph who is an amp tech and offering his thoughts/suggestions (a.k.a. "INSTRUCTIONS") to a someone who started a previous thread looking for an amp tech in Edmonton.

I wish that Delta_Blues would come back to this thread and discuss his "instructions" in more depth.
I'm sure it would be a very interesting discussion!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I actually thought it was a new member, Delta Blues, that posted a direct email from "Ralph" giving him instruction on what to have his tech do and so Delta is looking for a tech through GC. That was my thought.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Delta_Blues said:


> Thank you very much bro. it's appreciated. I will give it a go.:smile-new:


No problem. Keep us informed as to how this works out for you. It's not the normal "silverface" treatment, that's for sure :smile-new:


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Indeed, it seems like total overkill...



Lincoln said:


> No problem. Keep us informed as to how this works out for you. It's not the normal "silverface" treatment, that's for sure :smile-new:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I actually thought it was a new member, Delta Blues, that posted a direct email from "Ralph" giving him instruction on what to have his tech do and so Delta is looking for a tech through GC. That was my thought.


Thanks...this is getting much too complicated ...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yea, I'm not sure what's going on here but it made me think of this.

[video=youtube;yDJibf8uZnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDJibf8uZnQ[/video]


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

nonreverb said:


> Indeed, it seems like total overkill...


for those of us who aren't techs but have taken an intrest in tube amps and building tube amps......those instructions raise so many questions it's making my head spin.


----------



## Delta_Blues (Jul 15, 2006)

No I'm an Axe picker and not a tech @ all. That Info was send to me by a reputable Technician, but I will follow Chucks Instructions. Thanks

- - - Updated - - -

Please enlighten me as to the "NORMAL" Silverface Treatment. I would sincerely appreciate that.

- - - Updated - - -

You even complicated myself, I don't know who I am anymore. :sEm_ImSorry:

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you bro. That's the first positive thing I have heard on this forum. Have a good one :sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## Delta_Blues (Jul 15, 2006)

I have an appointment set up with Chuck to tune up my Amp. Hey guys I'm just a picker not a tech. But I am one hell of a?????????????? if you need help in #CYBERSPACE?????????????


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Delta_Blues said:


> I have an appointment set up with Chuck to tune up my Amp. Hey guys I'm just a picker not a tech. But I am one hell of a Hacker @anoncdn if you need help in #CYBERSPACE?????????????


Chuck is the best tech we've got in Edmonton, he'll make it right for you. No worries. :smile-new:

As for the silverface to blackface conversion, I think it usually involves removing the cathode resistors and cathode bypass caps, grounding the cathodes and then changing the bias adjustment pot to make it adjustable. There is more in the tone stack too I believe.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Is Dan Torres back in business?


----------

